# Two Cats



## fuzedbulb (Aug 12, 2004)

We have two cats- one 1 year old boy (t5he gray-ish one), and one 1 1/2 year old girl (the black and white one). We are pretty busy and unfortunately, we cannot give enough time to the cats, and feel that it is best if we find another home for them. They are free, and we are also giving with them: their two litter boxes, toys, grooming brush, nail clippers, one cat carrier, food/water bowls, and whatever remaining food we will have at the time of giving them away. They both have great personalities. The girl cat is shy at first, but is really sweet when she warms up to you. She also loves to hunt/eat bugs. The boy is really easy to play with, and has a really good temper. The girl is fixed, but the boy is not. We have not had any problems with them, but we just don't have time to take care of them. I hope the links that we have provided work. If you have any questions or are interested, please email us at [email protected]. Thank you.

Their pictures are up on this add: http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/40109222.html[/img]


----------

